# Why are Gen-Z's so fascist?



## AF 802 (Nov 20, 2018)

Like legit, why do Gen Z (and younger millennials) believe in more "old fashioned" views than older millenials (aka "fascism")? Is it because we see through (((their))) Semitic trickery? Is it because we aren't falling for the progressive bullshit? Why is it?


----------



## A Useless Fish (Nov 20, 2018)

If your parents were unbearable champagne socialist, gated community faggots with a whole rainbow of every token friend you can imagine, then you'd probably grow up muttering 'Deus Vult' under your breath, too. 

That said, how much of that is genuine feelings of wanting things to go back to an older time, and how much is edgelord bulshit to upset mommy & daddy is really difficult to say.


----------



## Otis Boi (Nov 20, 2018)

I think this the political equivalent of when kids post on older music video and say "I'm twelve and this is real music unlike *insert popular artist* I wish I was born a generation ago." Aka Le wrong generation it's just this time it's with fascism and not some gay pop culture shit.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 20, 2018)

The definition of what "counter-culture" is has completely changed in the last 20 years.


----------



## felicity (Nov 20, 2018)

Honestly I think it's a reflection of the company you keep more than any particular shift one way or the other, like-minded people who are young and tech savvy are always gonna group together and bond over shit they have in common. There's leftist gen Z's who think their entire generation is growing up LGBT and socialist because they're seeking out people with similar worldviews just like you are - it _has _become more polarised in the past couple of years but I think that's the extent of it


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 20, 2018)

Modern Zoomer Anthem


----------



## Black Waltz (Nov 20, 2018)

I like to think it's a combination of being rebellious and being edgy.


----------



## Autopsy (Nov 20, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> citation needed
> i've heard this a couple of times but it never comes with convincing sources or data


It's mostly smoke and mirrors. There are a few curious incidents but nothing definite; most predict 'more conservative than millennials, less so than boomers'. This one's fun.


----------



## Snuckening (Nov 20, 2018)

Younger generations are more likely to see liberal values like 'anti-racism', LGBT, feminism etc as 'The Establishment' (and they're kinda right, really, but not to the extent that they think they are).  

The left spergs out because they sperg out at any dissenting view, and the right loves to cheerlead  "yay! the kids are on our side!", but both of those reactions are missing the point here- that gen Z's reaction here is symptom of the dominance of liberalism, rather than a real threat to it (at this stage, at least). The left should be congratulating themselves, not crying about the scary middle-school kids.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 20, 2018)

A Useless Fish said:


> If your parents were unbearable champagne socialist, gated community faggots with a whole rainbow of every token friend you can imagine, then you'd probably grow up muttering 'Deus Vult' under your breath, too.
> 
> That said, how much of that is genuine feelings of wanting things to go back to an older time, and how much is edgelord bulshit to upset mommy & daddy is really difficult to say.



when you're born in the suburbs with two parents making 100k and your entire life is basically on easy mode you gotta rebel somehow.   that's my 2 cents.  plus it's really easy to yell nigger into a microphone and get dap from your squad mates.  easier and more rewarding socially than going emo or goth or you know trying represent the old fashioned ethos of "of those that have much, much is expected".


----------



## Vorhtbame (Nov 20, 2018)

Because everything that isn't SJW Commie is fascist.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Nov 20, 2018)

There's nothing "old fashioned" about Gen Z.  Unless I missed something and eating Tide pods, screaming Shrek memes, playing vidya 20 hours a day, and doing those gayass Fortnite dances were some of the Greatest Generation's pastimes.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't really see Gen Z kids believing in fascism. Maybe it's just the area I'm in, but they're mostly just mini millenials. I've seen some memeing with fascist shit, but that's kinda it. I don't think they actually believe it and are just being stupid unfunny kids.

Source: Am Gen Z kid. I literally spend 7 hours a day with these people.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Nov 20, 2018)

A 14 year old saying offensive shit on the internet doesn't mean they're fascist. That is literally the same bullshit antifa says.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Nov 20, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> we





Zach_Kun said:


> Am Gen Z


What's up with Roblox? Has it helped you see through the jew's tricks?


----------



## Zach_Kun (Nov 20, 2018)

Boxy Brown said:


> What's up with Roblox? Has it helped you see through the jew's tricks?


Yeah. Fucking my Roblox girlfriend helped me realize that Hitler wasn't wrong with his actions. It also made me realize that Roblox is for faggots.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 20, 2018)

The reason you are likely believing that gen-z is facist is probably because of edgelords and zoomers to the right of the political/autistical spectrum more likely to stay home and go on the internet and type comments, compared to leftie zoomers who are more outgoing and will probably only stick to liking feminist posts on instagram.
Also keep in mind that many zoomers are very young, IIRC Gen-z stopped being born a couple of years ago, and you'll be surprised by how influenced teenagers can be.


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Nov 20, 2018)

Who gives a shit this timeline is absolutely fucked anyway.
Enjoy clown world as long as it lasts.


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 20, 2018)

Otis Boi said:


> I think this the political equivalent of when kids post on older music video and say "I'm twelve and this is real music unlike *insert popular artist* I wish I was born a generation ago." Aka Le wrong generation it's just this time it's with fascism and not some gay pop culture shit.


If fascism was all the rage (positive and negative in one's eyes) back then, doesn't that make it pop culture


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 20, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> citation needed
> i've heard this a couple of times but it never comes with convincing sources or data



Yeah "gen zyklon" isn't something i'd associate with the blackest, gayest generation ever. It comes from a dodgy survey, that one huffpo (or something) article that was mostly conjecture, and wishful thinking by anime nazis with unwarranted self-importance. If there is an upswing in conservatism among them it will mostly be Trump-adjacent civnat/altlite sentiments (think more Breitbart than /pol/).

Most likely, IMO, it will be that the extreme margins of political thought are gonna get slightly larger (more tranny antifa furries as well as fashy groyper goys) but still remain infinitesmal in the grand scheme of things, and lose a lot of people once the appeal of edgelordism wears off with age.


----------



## IV 445 (Nov 20, 2018)

Okay that is one bad OP I am sorry


----------



## queerape (Nov 20, 2018)

I'd wait a couple of years before making a judgement on this, as a fair number of these kids are around 15, which is when a lot of people hold edgy or spergy views just because they want to get a rise out of  adults/shock people. This goes away with time, when you realize that being 3edgy5u gets you nowhere and you actually look like a massive fucking tool.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 20, 2018)

queerape said:


> I'd wait a couple of years before making a judgement on this, as a fair number of these kids are around 15, which is when a lot of people hold edgy or spergy views just because they want to get a rise out of  adults/shock people. This goes away with time, when you realize that being 3edgy5u gets you nowhere and you actually look like a massive fucking tool.



if/when the cultural pendulum swings left again in a generation or two, expect 4chan teens to rapidly become tankies then grow out of it, while the MSM freaks out about how we're raising a bunch of stalinists and aging revleft pervs triumphantly proclaim the rise of "gen mArX" or something equally inane


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 20, 2018)

Snuckening said:


> the right loves to cheerlead  "yay! the kids are on our side!"


This meme is effective because SJWs often meme about how they're "on the right side of history", but losing the youth effectively puts them on the wrong side of history.


----------



## queerape (Nov 20, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> if or when the cultural pendulum swings left again in a generation or two, expect 4chan teens to rapidly adopt tankieism then grow out of it, while the MSM freaks out about how we're raising a bunch of stalinists and aging revleft antifa furries triumphantly proclaim the rise of "gen mArX" or something equally inane


You seem to be implying (though I may be misunderstanding you) that the current paradigm/ culture is a marxist one. The only question I'd have for that is that there is a distinction between radical liberalism and Marxism, and I'm not sure if you may be conflating the two. SJ stuff, diversity as it's popularly conceived (check your privilege, silly pronouns, metoo) is actually a conclusion of individualist classical liberalism, which has a tendency to atomize identity to the individual.  That's why you see these highly customized identities.

On the other hand, Marxism emphasizes the collective, and de-emphasizes markers of race, gender etc in favor of class dynamics, and instead suggests that oppression will resolve itself once workers abolish capitalism and establish a communist state by taking control of their own labor and production and removing the boss from the equation. This though is contingent on labor rights, which in the United States at least have been heavily eroded since Regan and his neocon/laissez faire crowd took hold. Marxists actually see identity politics as counter productive, as it divides people as opposes to uniting them as members of the same working class, and Marxists actually tend to be AGAINST SJWs, not for them. 

So the paradigm right now is hardly Marxist. If it was ever, that was in the 1960s, when Unions were strong, before the 1980s. Economically, things have been pretty right for a long time, and while you may argue that it's distinct from social practice, under Marxist and far left/ revleft thought the two are one and the same and the distinction is irrelevant if there were a marxist climate if that makes any sense. 

I just want to be sure you understand the distinction, that radical SJW liberalism (and postmodernism, it's close cousin) have it's roots in classical liberalism, while Marxism comes from a different strain of thought.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 20, 2018)

queerape said:


> You seem to be implying (though I may be misunderstanding you) that the current paradigm/ culture is a marxist one. The only question I'd have for that is that there is a distinction between radical liberalism and Marxism, and I'm not sure if you may be conflating the two. SJ stuff, diversity as it's popularly conceived (check your privilege, silly pronouns, metoo) is actually a conclusion of individualist classical liberalism, which has a tendency to atomize identity to the individual.  That's why you see these highly customized identities.
> 
> On the other hand, Marxism emphasizes the collective, and de-emphasizes markers of race, gender etc in favor of class dynamics, and instead suggests that oppression will resolve itself once workers abolish capitalism and establish a communist state by taking control of their own labor and production and removing the boss from the equation. This though is contingent on labor rights, which in the United States at least have been heavily eroded since Regan and his neocon/laissez faire crowd took hold. Marxists actually see identity politics as counter productive, as it divides people as opposes to uniting them as members of the same working class, and Marxists actually tend to be AGAINST SJWs, not for them.
> 
> ...



I agree, the cultural consensus is definitely liberal, not Marxist. What I was getting at is that like the alt-right was an extreme right-wing reaction to a mildly left-liberal culture, you could see extreme leftism emerging in backlash to a somewhat conservative culture. The point is that it's edgy kids being edgy, and true believers are naive to think that constitutes genuine ideological change.


----------



## queerape (Nov 20, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> I agree, the cultural consensus is definitely liberal, not Marxist. What I was getting is that like the alt-right was an extreme right-wing reaction to a mildly left-liberal culture, you could see extreme leftism emerging in backlash to a somewhat conservative culture. The point is that it's edgy kids being edgy, and true believers are naive to think that constitutes genuine ideological change.



Ah, ok. I see what you mean. Yeah, that makes sense.  It can't be permanent ideological change either, because in generally as people get older, they don't go more to the right, nor the left, but the center.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 20, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> I agree, the cultural consensus is definitely liberal, not Marxist. What I was getting at is that like the alt-right was an extreme right-wing reaction to a mildly left-liberal culture, you could see extreme leftism emerging in backlash to a somewhat conservative culture. The point is that it's edgy kids being edgy, and true believers are naive to think that constitutes genuine ideological change.



Gen Z is more conservative partly as a reaction to millennials being completely insufferable.

They're also edgy largely just to piss off millennials because it's funny.  For every true believer Shadilay Strangler there are a million Pepe shitposters who just like seeing SJWs shit themselves in rage.


----------



## queerape (Nov 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Gen Z is more conservative partly as a reaction to millennials being completely insufferable.
> 
> They're also edgy largely just to piss off millennials because it's funny.  For every true believer Shadilay Strangler there are a million Pepe shitposters who just like seeing SJWs shit themselves in rage.


And in turn, those SJWs dyed their hair purple and said their gender was potato to see Bush-era evangelicals shit themselves.


----------



## eldri (Nov 20, 2018)

It's called the pendulum swing


----------



## Duncan Construction (Nov 21, 2018)

Because Gen Z is full of smartphone zombies that are exposed to either "funny edgy dank memes" or feminist cancer at a young age, both think it's hip and cool to dislike the other.


----------



## Pixy (Nov 21, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> MSM freaks out about how we're raising a bunch of stalinists and aging revleft pervs triumphantly proclaim the rise of "gen mArX" or something equally inane


If millenials 'take over' MSM by then, do you really think they'll freak out over a an entire generation espousing their views?


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 21, 2018)

Fortnite dances were originally created by Hitler.


----------



## MI 814 (Nov 21, 2018)

Not sure why people are saying they will simply grow out of it.

Not to come across like I am defending the edgyteens spewing /pol/tier stuff, but with the media and the far left constantly demonizing people they disagree with, unless that tones down I doubt people will "grow out" of the alt-right. At least not for a long while.

And also, don't those that say they will "grow out of it" just want them to because they disagree with their politics? Anti-anti-sjws (like that cunt Shaun) tend to wish for that. But I don't see it.
I see more and more talk about white genocide, immigration, feminism (you can thank in due part to the media pushing it, which so far is mostly unsuccessful) and just Political Correctness in general now. I don't think it's just edgelords, I think it's just more normies in general picking up that way of thinking, at least a sizeable subset of them. 

Oh, and what do you call those who are super anti-sjw, yet support a ton of shit SJWs push and fearmonger, yet keep voting for those SAME sjws who they claim are destroying their country and the things they love?


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 21, 2018)

BoomerDenton said:


> Not sure why people are saying they will simply grow out of it.
> 
> Not to come across like I am defending the edgyteens spewing /pol/tier stuff, but with the media and the far left constantly demonizing people they disagree with, unless that tones down I doubt people will "grow out" of the alt-right. At least not for a long while.
> 
> ...


Shut up boomer *hits that whip*


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 21, 2018)

Your mom doesn't dab that's why!


----------



## penny__lane (Nov 25, 2018)

Just another form of counterculture I think. Being a hippie was cool with the boomers, being a fascist is cool with gen z. I think they just got tired of having uber-socialist bs shoved down their throats and resorted to fascism. People hated hippies for the most part but they belonged amongst each other, same can be said for gen z and fascism. It all boils down to getting sick of the last generation's shit and flipping to the other side because edgy.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 25, 2018)

Any frogposter who touts gen z as their great white hope should track down the surviving weathermen and ask them how boomers are doing on the free love/anti-consumerism/not being the kind of people who'd vote for trump front, or former 80s punks how gen x totally didn't become chickenshit conformists like their parents.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 26, 2018)

So, according to OP, "old-fashioned" is equal to fascism? Then all hipsters would be fascists, too?


----------



## Caesare (Nov 26, 2018)

queerape said:


> And in turn, those SJWs dyed their hair purple and said their gender was potato to see Bush-era evangelicals shit themselves.



I don't think those people exist. I know they do, the news always talked about how they were the only reason G.W. won two elections, but I can't remember meeting a single one anywhere, in daily life or online.


----------



## MI 814 (Nov 26, 2018)

Well I was certainly too tired to post that crap the other day...

A tweet just reminded me. I usually see posts talking about how conservative Gen Z is, which I honestly believe (at least a good chunk are not all obviously) to be true. Though I hear a lot of people...funnily enough including those who say Gen Z is more conservative, that Gen Z are super far left and always vote democrat and are SJWs.

What is the case of these varying reports exactly? Different US State? Or just hallucinations?

I think it could be a bit of both, if you want to call being extremely biased an hallucination.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Nov 26, 2018)

BoomerDenton said:


> What is the case of these varying reports exactly?


Anecdotal evidence and wishful thinking on both sides of the isle.


----------



## MI 814 (Nov 27, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Anecdotal evidence and wishful thinking on both sides of the isle.



One other possibility is half are far left, but half are also more right wing or libertarian. 

That could be the other explanation.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Nov 27, 2018)

Gen Z is probably fascist because every generation before it has gotten progressively more and more liberal to the point of insanity.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Nov 28, 2018)

Gen Z aren't fascist, they are edgy. Saying I hate niggers and love Trump on Fortnite after you lose to a player with a black character isn't being a actual Nazi, it's being a immature 15 year old.

They may be more right leaning than danger hair millennial (who isn't?) but they aren't going to start shoving a group of people into a gas chamber.  Gen Z also isn't going to create any modern fascist societies (lol) out of any western nations that exist now. They won't cause any real right wing "cultural revolutions" like how Gen X caused a left-wing cultural revolution.

It is all wishful thinking, and I have a feeling that the current political climate we are in is going to be a really long one that will last until Gen Z are middle aged adults.


----------



## pentylspacer2600 (Nov 29, 2018)

when the alternative is so unappealing it repels people to the far opposite also kids gotta be edgy no matter what time period. just look at the 60s for example.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 11, 2018)

Zoomers are the first generation to be fully immersed in technology and indoctrinated by the post 9/11 america society.
They're the first generation to have to attend 9/11 rallies, anti-bullying campaigns and anti school shooter rallies every year in school, while it's treated by a sacred cow by cranky school teachers, giving these kids a dark sense of humor and apathetic to tragedy.
Same thing with the preaching of "tolerance" and "equality": Sure, the millenials and Gen X were preached by it constantly, but Zoomers are the first generation where  non-whites out number white americans, so they see the bullshit in "diversity" and how race mixing is a "good thing".


pentylspacer2600 said:


> when the alternative is so unappealing it repels people to the far opposite also kids gotta be edgy no matter what time period. just look at the 60s for example.


Teenage rebellion wasn't really a thing until the 60's. 
No one questions this despite us never knowing about rebelling teenagers during the world wars or 19th century America. Hell, the word "teenager" is a modern concept. at most, people would use the term "adolescent".


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 11, 2018)

They are lost, looking for purpose.  they are also sick and tired of beeing fed communist propaganda.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 11, 2018)

Oglooger said:


> Zoomers are the first generation to be fully immersed in technology and indoctrinated by the post 9/11 america society.
> They're the first generation to have to attend 9/11 rallies, anti-bullying campaigns and anti school shooter rallies every year in school, while it's treated by a sacred cow by cranky school teachers, giving these kids a dark sense of humor and apathetic to tragedy.
> Same thing with the preaching of "tolerance" and "equality": Sure, the millenials and Gen X were preached by it constantly, but Zoomers are the first generation where  non-whites out number white americans, so they see the bullshit in "diversity" and how race mixing is a "good thing".
> 
> ...



It was always a thing.  It used to be routine for college campuses to literally go to war with the cities they were in, or for the locals to storm colleges for the perceived bad behavior of the youth.  Every generation since we've had writing has old guys denouncing the youth as destroying society.


----------



## byuu (Dec 11, 2018)

Oglooger said:


> Teenage rebellion wasn't really a thing until the 60's.
> No one questions this despite us never knowing about rebelling teenagers during the world wars or 19th century America


Rebellious youth is a pretty old meme.
For example 18th century Sturm und Drang literature has a lot of it.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 31, 2018)

Killing all w*Sternoids is our only hope.


----------



## millais (Dec 31, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> Killing all w*Sternoids is our only hope.


i think Slavic Nazbol youths have to step up their game. Not everyone has such easy access to real life S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Donbas, yet they can't even finish main campaign after 4 years. Too early to even be dreaming about Baltic States DLC.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 28, 2020)

For starters, because they're young. Young people (contrary to belief) are actually very ambitious which leads them to support conservative or libertarian ideology. 

And then there's the change in the racial tide in the USA. The election of a biracial president in some ways was disastrous for racial relations. It emboldened black people to start acting entitled add to the flash mobs, riots and the knock out game during the Obama years. The older Zoomers grew up during this time period, and they know the truth about predatory behavior among ''you know who''. They have less empathy for them. This is similar to what happened in South Africa after Mandela.


----------



## Crustyguy (Jun 29, 2020)

Are we? I guess we are slightly more conservative than millenials. I remember a decent amount of students at my high school wearing MAGA hats when Trump got elected.  At the same time, though, a lot of people were upset.  I think it has to do with a reactionary mentality to the cultural shift seen throughout the past decades.

While I wouldn't describe myself as especially-right leaning, I think what started my shift against pc-culture was the amount of videos I saw complaining about Anita Sarkeesian around 2012-13.  I've only grown more wary since then.


----------



## Tismguide (Jun 29, 2020)

Crustyguy said:


> Are we? I guess we are slightly more conservative than millenials. I remember a decent amount of students at my high school wearing MAGA hats when Trump got elected.  At the same time, though, a lot of people were upset.  I think it has to do with a reactionary mentality to the cultural shift seen throughout the past decades.
> 
> While I wouldn't describe myself as especially-right leaning, I think what started my shift against pc-culture was the amount of videos I saw complaining about Anita Sarkeesian around 2012-13.  I've only grown more wary since then.


And as of today, all the next generation will find is Breadtube. They fixed the glitch.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jun 30, 2020)

Tucker Carlson is still on YouTube for now, but they'll want him gone too.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 30, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Tucker Carlson is still on YouTube for now, but they'll want him gone too.



True, but I also think he's probably going to be one of the last ones to go solely for the fact that he is on a major cable news network.

I figure Tucker Carlson is one of the "endgame" deplatformings alongside Joe Rogan and Tim Pool, since those two are more or less centrists. Hell, Tim Pool is more or less an early 2000's center-left liberal who didn't go full woke like most of the other liberals in his camp.

Tucker Carlson is also the only obvious "endgame" target who's actually right-wing by any actual metric, and if he didn't have Fox News behind him, he'd have likely been axed by now or would be part of the next group up for the chopping block.

I think the next ones to go down are probably Steven Crowder, Styx, and maybe Sargon and Razor Fist. I can also see Blaire White and Rose at Dawn being victims of the next wave of bans given how they're more or less seen as traitors by the transgender element of the Woke Left.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jun 30, 2020)

Why is OP a faggot?


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jun 30, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> True, but I also think he's probably going to be one of the last ones to go solely for the fact that he is on a major cable news network.
> 
> I figure Tucker Carlson is one of the "endgame" deplatformings alongside Joe Rogan and Tim Pool, since those two are more or less centrists. Hell, Tim Pool is more or less an early 2000's center-left liberal who didn't go full woke like most of the other liberals in his camp.
> 
> ...



Rogan is vocally liberal and endorsed Sanders. I really don't think he'll ever be cancelled at all since he's basically on "Team Blue" so to speak, though not entirely. Carlson and Pool are practically speaking on "Team Red" so they will be targeted (I'm aware Pool is a former liberal but his audience is overwhelmingly conservative, whereas Rogan has a very mixed audience).

I don't really expect cancellation to have much effect on people who are genuinely liberals but aren't very PC. Bill Maher always struck me as a bit more moderate than some others but I don't think he'll be removed from social media for only being _mostly _on board with the Democrats. The point is to silence any genuine conservative opposition.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 1, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Rogan is vocally liberal and endorsed Sanders. I really don't think he'll ever be cancelled at all since he's basically on "Team Blue" so to speak, though not entirely. Carlson and Pool are practically speaking on "Team Red" so they will be targeted (I'm aware Pool is a former liberal but his audience is overwhelmingly conservative, whereas Rogan has a very mixed audience).
> 
> I don't really expect cancellation to have much effect on people who are genuinely liberals but aren't very PC. Bill Maher always struck me as a bit more moderate than some others but I don't think he'll be removed from social media for only being _mostly _on board with the Democrats. The point is to silence any genuine conservative opposition.


I think, when talking about "endgame targets", we are talking about those who will be targeted when total ideological control of a given sector is nigh.  In totalitarian states (which are not merely authoritarian, but, per the name, attempt to control nearly every aspect of the people and the culture), it is not enough to eliminate points of view that are contradictory to the Party, but any point of view that is not the Party line.
We see totalitarian governments, when coming into full power, first using their power to eliminate dissident voices, and then using it to purge the aligned factions that supported their rise to power for being sufficiently like the State ideology to pose a potential threat.  For the USSR, this was the Stalin-Trotsky split.  For China, Chiang Kai-Sheck and Mao.  For Nazi Germany, the purge of the Strasserists.
For America's current strain of identitarian politics, the aligned target will most likely be the more radical edge of egalitarianism.


----------



## Foghot (Jul 1, 2020)

How come you can consider Zoomers generally fascist when 2/3rds of them are unrepentant hedonistic consoomers and/or edgelords?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 1, 2020)

Foghot said:


> How come you can consider Zoomers generally *fascist *when 2/3rds of them are unrepentant hedonistic consoomers and/or *edgelord*s?


Your question contains the answer.


----------



## Tismguide (Jul 1, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I think, when talking about "endgame targets", we are talking about those who will be targeted when total ideological control of a given sector is nigh.  In totalitarian states (which are not merely authoritarian, but, per the name, attempt to control nearly every aspect of the people and the culture), it is not enough to eliminate points of view that are contradictory to the Party, but any point of view that is not the Party line.
> We see totalitarian governments, when coming into full power, first using their power to eliminate dissident voices, and then using it to purge the aligned factions that supported their rise to power for being sufficiently like the State ideology to pose a potential threat.  For the USSR, this was the Stalin-Trotsky split.  For China, Chiang Kai-Sheck and Mao.  For Nazi Germany, the purge of the Strasserists.
> For America's current strain of identitarian politics, the aligned target will most likely be the more radical edge of egalitarianism.


What does "more radical edge of egalitarianism" mean here? I'm not clear on who will be trying to purge who.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 1, 2020)

Foghot said:


> How come you can consider Zoomers generally fascist when 2/3rds of them are unrepentant hedonistic consoomers and/or edgelords?



The Early Zoomers pretty much are "unrepentant hedonistic consoomers" and SJW's as a general rule since they're more or less just Late Millennials who happened to be born in Clinton's second term instead of his first. 

At the same time, I would not be surprised if they have their own version of "hippie to yuppie" like the younger Boomers did in the 80's and 90's. 

The Core Zoomers are more of a 50/50 split from my observations, but also there's age to consider since most people are more hedonistic and "edgy" in their teens and early twenties, and the Core Zoomers are just now old enough to buy beer at their absolute oldest and are high school seniors at their absolute youngest. 

Really, I think the Core Zoomers are more likely to be an echo of Generation X where they're more apolitical/apathetic or at most trend moderate liberal or centrist on average, especially as they get older and reach their mid-late 20's and early-mid 30's. The great BLM coup of 2020 will probably throw a monkey wrench into that initial prediction though.

Late Zoomers are all either high schoolers or middle schoolers, and are honestly the most likely to be closer to the "based Generation Zyklon" cliched meme since they've entered their "edgy rebellious teen counterculture phase" during the peak of Current Year and Generation Alpha are probably going to be the most right-leaning generation in post-WWII America since the Silent Generation.

The Millennials are more or less a lost cause and despite their massive numbers, I think they've proven themselves to be mostly a non-starter generation, especially the Late Millennials and the latter half of the Core Millennials. 

The Early Millennials might end up fully supplanting the Boomers by piggybacking off of Generation X, especially if they do go through an SJW version of "Hippie to Yuppie". 

*IF *Woke Leftism really does crash and burn post-2020, then I think the oldest of the Millennials alongside the bulk of the Core Zoomers will trend moderate and centrist. 

The second half of the Millennial generation are more or less a lost cause and a failed generation overall, and the Early Zoomers would probably have a 50/50 shot of actually going rightward in this best-case scenario of SJW Woke Leftism suffering the same fate the old Religious Right did.


----------



## Foghot (Jul 1, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Your question contains the answer.



Gen Z edgelordism in social media so far has been mostly LARPing for shits n giggles, that's only me but I barely consider it sincere.

I'f anything, as someone who's pretty social and hangs out with lots of pepole of this generation for multiple reasons (and is part of it), so far it's been overwhelmingly apolitical even when discussions somehow lead to politics.

Then again, there's hints that they purposefully dodge such discussions, possibly because they're kind of tired of our current political state.

(And also i've left burgerland for a good while now, so again, i don't know how it's been going so far in reality out there)


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 1, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I think, when talking about "endgame targets", we are talking about those who will be targeted when total ideological control of a given sector is nigh.  In totalitarian states (which are not merely authoritarian, but, per the name, attempt to control nearly every aspect of the people and the culture), it is not enough to eliminate points of view that are contradictory to the Party, but any point of view that is not the Party line.
> We see totalitarian governments, when coming into full power, first using their power to eliminate dissident voices, and then using it to purge the aligned factions that supported their rise to power for being sufficiently like the State ideology to pose a potential threat.  For the USSR, this was the Stalin-Trotsky split.  For China, Chiang Kai-Sheck and Mao.  For Nazi Germany, the purge of the Strasserists.
> For America's current strain of identitarian politics, the aligned target will most likely be the more radical edge of egalitarianism.



A lot of these regimes have some kind of controlled opposition though. Putin suppressed Navalny but left idiots like Zhirinovsky and the communist party around because they're not a serious threat to his power. East Germany had some nominal opposition too. Rogan may be dissident enough to fall outside this category but given he broadly seems to be a progressive it's not certain. People like Carlson on the other hand are definitely targets.


----------



## Twinkletard (Jul 1, 2020)

I've got this personal theory that generations 'overlap' with one another. I'm late gen x, so I was a late 80s kid. I'm clearly not a millennial, because I moved out of my parent's house and was self sufficient more or less at 18. However, I did have to deal with the beginning of the college debt millennials had to face, though not so crippling. I also identify with millennials culturally to a greater extent than older gen x'ers. I like anime and manga. I also like video games. These were things that became popular with late gen x'ers, not so much earlier ones. Also, the web became a thing when I was 16, when netscape came out. 

I see early gen z kids and late millennials have a lot in common, like insufferable opinions and edgy behavior just to get attention. It has a lot to do with them being young and shit like social media has warped their brains, so it'll be interesting to see how they turn out when they hit their late thirties/forties. Usually, if you don't have your life squared away by then, you're a goner. That means having a family, a home that you're buying as opposed to renting, and saving up for old age when you can't work anymore. If they're still acting edgy and being attention-seeking by then, there's going to be a real crisis with their generation.

I have a lot of hope in my heart that the gen z kids break out of this, but they receive so much neo-leftist propaganda right now in every direction, I'm not certain.


----------



## Ahriman (Jul 1, 2020)

Cottagecore and its popularity is proof that zoomers might very well undo many of the degenerate norms imposed on them by their woke parents.







			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cottagecore


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 1, 2020)

I can't say I've heard anything much about that and Wikipedia's standards for notability are pretty low, but we'll see.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Jul 1, 2020)

i have no clue where either the "gen z are all gay" or "gen z are alt right edgelords" misconceptions come from. being (powerlevel) early zoomer, at uni most ppl were at best apolitical/too lazy to read the news and the rest had a political knowledge that boiled down to " i don't like trump because something something racism something something russiagate, and trannies are fine but as long as i don't share a bathroom with them". most of them simply are tuned out to the world and would rather watch netflix.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 1, 2020)

Tismguide said:


> What does "more radical edge of egalitarianism" mean here? I'm not clear on who will be trying to purge who.


I mean ideologies that embrace the trappings of liberal thought but extend the idea of equality to equality of _outcome_ instead of equality of opportunity.  I'm not sure this cluster of thought has a specific name, but it was the proto-SJW attitude, before SJWs became fully devoted to identitarianism and supremacist ideology.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 1, 2020)

66andtwothirds said:


> i have no clue where either the "gen z are all gay" or "gen z are alt right edgelords" misconceptions come from. being (powerlevel) early zoomer, at uni most ppl were at best apolitical/too lazy to read the news and the rest had a political knowledge that boiled down to " i don't like trump because something something racism something something russiagate, and trannies are fine but as long as i don't share a bathroom with them". most of them simply are tuned out to the world and would rather watch netflix.



This is my perception too, that most are apolitical or fairly ignorant liberals, not frothing at the mouth fanatics. Since I'm thinking of Britain though politics is generally far less angry here outside of Twitter trannies and communists screaming about how Brexit will make the sky fall down.

Trannies are rare enough that they're mostly not really talked about at all. I've seen a few in public but probably only single digits in my life.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 1, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> This is my perception too, that most are apolitical or fairly ignorant liberals, not frothing at the mouth fanatics. Since I'm thinking of Britain though politics is generally far less angry here outside of Twitter trannies and communists screaming about how Brexit will make the sky fall down.
> 
> *Trannies are rare enough that they're mostly not really talked about at all. I've seen a few in public but probably only single digits in my life.*


Same here, and I spent several years living in "The Portland of the South" and the "Cesspool of Sin", Asheville NC.  It's impossible to not meet at least _one _tranny living there, but the one's I've met are way more chill than the Twitter Retards this site covers.
The worst people you can meet are the screaming white Trustafarians who throw fits about the minorities they practically worship not being 100% woke and unproblematic.  Like when one of my Cherokee friends responded to some random black tourist shouting "Hey there, injun!" at him with "Hey there, nigger!"


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 1, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Same here, and I spent several years living in "The Portland of the South" and the "Cesspool of Sin", Asheville NC.  It's impossible to not meet at least _one _tranny living there, but the one's I've met are way more chill than the Twitter Retards this site covers.
> The worst people you can meet are the screaming white Trustafarians who throw fits about the minorities they practically worship not being 100% woke and unproblematic.  Like when one of my Cherokee friends responded to some random black tourist shouting "Hey there, injun!" at him with "Hey there, nigger!"



I've never really "met" a tranny _per se_, just seen them. I once recall waiting at a traffic light next to a middle aged freak in a leather skirt and tights and chuckling quietly at the absurdity of it. Another time I saw a ridiculous pink-haired freak while working restocking in a supermarket in the evening. I have no idea what their personalities were like though, just that they don't "pass" as women at all.

My town is very moderate though, currently having a Liberal Democrat MP (a very bland centrist party). The loony-left here all votes Labour, who haven't won in my area since the 2000s when they were a lot more moderate than they are now.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jul 2, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> This is my perception too, that most are apolitical or fairly ignorant liberals, not frothing at the mouth fanatics. Since I'm thinking of Britain though politics is generally far less angry here outside of Twitter trannies and communists screaming about how Brexit will make the sky fall down.
> 
> Trannies are rare enough that they're mostly not really talked about at all. I've seen a few in public but probably only single digits in my life.


Most trannies are probably pretty decent people who unfortunately are dwarfed by an autistically screeching vocal minority on social media. The real problem is the troons and NB/Otherkin


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 2, 2020)

Notgoodwithusernames said:


> Most trannies are probably pretty decent people who unfortunately are dwarfed by an autistically screeching vocal minority on social media. The real problem is the troons and NB/Otherkin



Are troons a specific type of trannies? I thought it was just another word for them.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 2, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Are troons a specific type of trannies? I thought it was just another word for them.


Troons are AGP autists who resent women and decided to make their ideal female in a sense while most trannies are really just gay guys who want to look pretty.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 2, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Troons are AGP autists who resent women and decided to make their ideal female in a sense while most trannies are really just gay guys who want to look pretty.



How does ContraPoints fit into this?  He's an obnoxious progressive activist but he tries to make an effort to appear female.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 2, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> How does ContraPoints fit into this?  He's an obnoxious progressive activist but he tries to make an effort to appear female.


I'm pretty sure contrapoints might count as a troon to some degree. The key to a troon isn't so much how well they pass (though that's an indicator) but why they did it. A troon is someone who transitions because they were typically a straight Male who were rejected by the normal masculine order while most trannies are gay men who nonetheless imitate women because they like the guys who are into it.
Basically, one is a coping mechanism and the other is a mating strategy.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 2, 2020)

Does that make Brianna Wu not a troon though?


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Jul 2, 2020)

Burgers in the ass said:


> IIRC Gen-z stopped being born a couple of years ago, and you'll be surprised by how influenced teenagers can be.



Yeah, the last gen Z were born in 2012
Everyone born later is gen Alpha


----------



## Tismguide (Jul 3, 2020)

Notgoodwithusernames said:


> Most trannies are probably pretty decent people who unfortunately are dwarfed by an autistically screeching vocal minority on social media. The real problem is the troons and NB/Otherkin


The ones I've known IRL have either been normal or stereotypical troons with an online footprint to match. It all made so much more sense when I learned about the whole HST vs AGP thing, even if I don't buy it entirely (in particular, limiting HST to gay men does not match my anecdata). After they transition, do they get on with their life, or do they maintain the autistic fixation on transness as a lifestyle. There's also the boys who grow up with internalized self hate from the casual demonization of men/boys and want a way out, which I'd lump in with the APGs even if it's not strictly speaking a fetish. The saddest ones I've seen have been this category.

My problem with the alphabet people isn't their genderfuck identity, it's the narcissistic behavior and fixation around it. Their activism is about validation, not acceptance or material inequality, which are angles I can respect. My hope for Gen Z isn't that they start gassing all the gays so much as that they starve the beast of attention, because right now it's gorging on it.



Pointless Pedant said:


> Does that make Brianna Wu not a troon though?


Yes. Her lolcow attributes have little to do with being trans. She does not fetishize being trans, and in fact publicly denies it. She just wants to pass as a woman and lead a normal life. A normal life sperging about GamerGate and moon rocks, but a normal life nevertheless.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 3, 2020)

The fact Wu is this huge, obviously male freak talking about being a "woman in tech" is a big part of the humour though.


----------



## Tovarisz (Jul 3, 2020)

I wonder if zoomers will end up really hating their parents for documenting their entire childhood on facebook.

Sometimes I see an article about kids being forced to go through HRT because mama Karen thinks her boy is a girl and I wonder if we're going to see a spike in parenticide and/or suicide with that generation.

It's one of the first generations that will grow up never having had privacy, with their entire lives documented by their parents and then their dumb teenage selves.

If they're more right wing I imagine it's just typical rebellion against mainstream and first signs of them hating their parents and everything they stand for.


----------



## Damnits (Sep 14, 2021)

OP is kinda based except us Orthodox Jews arent the ones doing the prog shit, its the Reform Jews.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 14, 2021)

"Gen Z is more right-wing than millennials" is a right-wing cope.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 14, 2021)

queerape said:


> You seem to be implying (though I may be misunderstanding you) that the current paradigm/ culture is a marxist one. The only question I'd have for that is that there is a distinction between radical liberalism and Marxism, and I'm not sure if you may be conflating the two. SJ stuff, diversity as it's popularly conceived (check your privilege, silly pronouns, metoo) is actually a conclusion of individualist classical liberalism, which has a tendency to atomize identity to the individual.  That's why you see these highly customized identities.
> 
> On the other hand, Marxism emphasizes the collective, and de-emphasizes markers of race, gender etc in favor of class dynamics, and instead suggests that oppression will resolve itself once workers abolish capitalism and establish a communist state by taking control of their own labor and production and removing the boss from the equation. This though is contingent on labor rights, which in the United States at least have been heavily eroded since Regan and his neocon/laissez faire crowd took hold. Marxists actually see identity politics as counter productive, as it divides people as opposes to uniting them as members of the same working class, and Marxists actually tend to be AGAINST SJWs, not for them.
> 
> ...


The modern Leftist ideology comes directly out of the Frankfurt School of Marxism.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Sep 15, 2021)

Because they probably think being conservative will bring back the touted good old days that they never lived through. They have heard that life was once better and they are hearing that it was the SJW's/feminism/Marxism of whatever that supposedly ended it. They're young and inexperienced. 

I will tell you this, what ended the ''good old days'' was when the keynesian era ended. After that it was nada to pensions, job security and wages that increased with inflation. Supply side produced precarious employment, illegal immigration, wage stagnation, crippled unions etc. Gen Z won't know anything about that though.


----------



## Jeff Heaney (Sep 15, 2021)

I think Gen Z is more conservative than millennials, though nowhere near to the degree right-wing news outlets want you to believe.


----------



## ReturnedHermit (Sep 18, 2021)

The greedy "child psychologists" have unfortunately created a lose-lose situation for the political left. Early Gen-Z and Late Millenials are some of the most ADHD kids there are. The more society locks down children, the more ADHD they become. The more ADHD they become, the more meth they are prescribed. The more meth someone is prescribed, the more Nazi they become.

Hitler achieved an unbelievable 350mgs of meth per day before he died. Kids these days are taking 20-60mgs per day tops, so their paranoia is nothing compared to that of the fuhrer.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Sep 18, 2021)

dirtydeanna96 said:


> Yeah, the last gen Z were born in 2012
> Everyone born later is gen Alpha


I hope we keep making these generational labels apply to shorter and shorter periods until everybody loses track and realises how retarded it all is.


----------

